# Brine vs Injection?



## smokinthebayou (Sep 22, 2014)

I normally make a spicy apple juice brine for my pork butts because of the ease of letting it soak overnight. Does anyone else do this and inject regularly that can explain to me their preferred outcome? Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2014)

SmokintheBayou said:


> I normally make a spicy apple juice brine for my pork butts because of the ease of letting it soak overnight. Does anyone else do this and inject regularly that can explain to me their preferred outcome? Thanks!


Most of us put rub on our Butts, but Brining is fine.

However if you inject your Butt or any other whole meat, you should get it from 40* IT to 140* IT (Danger Zone) in no longer than 4 hours.

Bear


----------



## grillmonkey (Sep 24, 2014)

SmokintheBayou said:


> I normally make a spicy apple juice brine for my pork butts because of the ease of letting it soak overnight. Does anyone else do this and inject regularly that can explain to me their preferred outcome? Thanks!


Well, welcome to the forum from the Grillmonkey
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






! I'm of the mind that when you have a comparison controversy the only way to resolve it is to do a side-by-side smoke comparison. A couple did chicken the other day; 4 chickens 4 different ways in the same smoke! They seemed to be surprised by the winner, and they were the only judges. They didn't think that the chicken that won was their favorite of the four until they declared it the winner.

So you can ask, and you will get half of the respondents who prefer brine, and the other half will prefer inject. The only way to know for sure is to do one each way in the same smoke and do a side-by-side comparison. Please be sure to post the results.

Oh, the only chicken that was injected won.


----------



## smokinthebayou (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Grill Monkey I plan to try doing just that when I get back home from work in a week. Bearcarver I normally Brine then rub but will do the brine vs inject test and of course rub each of them to see my preferred method. Thanks guys!


----------

